# Success in reversing CFS



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

This article, "Athletes' Microbiomes Differ form Nonathletes" shares the story of someone who cured, or reversed, her chronic fatigue and her findings along the way.

If you have been reading about the microbiome and it's relation to chronic fatigue, I believe you may find her story interesting and helpful.

http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/49450/title/Athletes--Microbiomes-Differ-from-Nonathletes/


----------

